# micro white worms on the glass...planaria?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Too tired to do much research last night have to go to work right now, so here is the deal. Was trying to do some macro shots of the discus last night and some how my camera focused in on some super micro white worms on my glass. When I say micro , I mean micro lol they cannot been seen with the naked eye. They are all over the glass. I wiped the tank down before a 75% W/C last night. I have been doing every 3-4 day w/c's and wiping down everything so not sure what it could be. Figured they probably thrive in the higher temp (31-32°C). Since they are so small I wasn't sure if it was planeria or what. I could not focus in on them to get a vid, but I put my camera in continuous shot mode, snapped a few pix and made a vid. They move pretty quick as you can see from the vid....it is the same timing the pix were taken. SO is it planeria or ?? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't see very well from the photos, but they are probably planaria. If they have that spade shaped head, then for sure that's what they are. Easy to get those with discus, especially with juvies, since you have to feed so much, so often.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gary...figured they might be. Researching a bit last night I couldn't really find an exact match. They are so small I can't even see then with a magnifying glass...was surprised the camera could even focus on them. As you you can see its hard to see if their head is spade shaped so that's why I posted here.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Thanks Gary...figured they might be. Researching a bit last night I couldn't really find an exact match. They are so small I can't even see then with a magnifying glass...was surprised the camera could even focus on them. As you you can see its hard to see if their head is spade shaped so that's why I posted here.


Yeah, you probably gotta catch one and use a scope or a magnifying glass. They're pretty harmless either way, just unsightly.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Planaria for sure


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Canadian Aquatics (MyKiss or Charles) has medication to treat that. However, the root cause is likely overfeeding.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

They don't look like planaria to me . They could be one of any number of detritus worms.. All are harmless to the fish and may even make a snack for fry. As Paul says, the bloom of them is usually from an excess of food in the tank.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Just a thought I had regarding this. I sometimes see what appears to be something similar to this but what it is, is the tiny micro bubbles or very tiny debris floating in the tank as the picture is taken. They move as the photo is snapped and cause it to look like that. What kind of camera are you using? Try taking a picture and see if they appear and then if they do, increase the shutter speed (if your camera allows it) and take another photo to see if they still appear.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jamie: I wish that what it is lol they are definitely alive and crawling on the glass everywhere. Though I can not get a video of it, when I have me camera in super macro mode I can focus in on them and watch them crawling around. Thanks for the input though

Dave: I think you may have the right answer. Unfortunately there is always excess food in the tank because my Discus are the worlds slowest eaters lol guess I'll just have to deal with them.

Gary: hahaha ...catch one eh? I cant even see them without putting the camera on macro mode, though it seems they have quite the population now as I can see a haze like appearance on the glass. 

Thanks everyone for the replies, as long as they are harmless then I will deal with them. My main concern was I didnt really notice them until the one discus died, so just wanted to make sure they played no role in it


----------

